# My new Rebel



## Gringo (11/10/19)

Got a 75c J Hai... Rebel... man this is nice. Same size as my Dani Mini but light as hell...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/19)

Looks good @Gringo !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hein (11/10/19)

Gringo said:


> Got a 75c J Hai... Rebel... man this is nice. Same size as my Dani Mini but light as hell...


That's seriously beautiful.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/10/19)

Looks beautiful indeed @Silver but I find it interesting that Jai doesn’t miss an opportunity to trash talk products/companies that overdo it on branding  man! You can barely see his name on the mod

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Timwis (11/10/19)

Yes Rebel Vape Mods are very nice just need to hold it tight on a windy day else it will blow away!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gringo (12/10/19)

Size comparison with Dani Mini...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (12/10/19)

I will also soon have a rebel. Will show and tell then.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hein (12/10/19)

zadiac said:


> I will also soon have a rebel. Will show and tell then.


So unfair.....lol


----------



## zadiac (12/10/19)

Hein said:


> So unfair.....lol



Just like life

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/19)

Gringo said:


> Size comparison with Dani Mini...
> View attachment 180106



Wow, it’s small @Gringo !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (12/10/19)

zadiac said:


> I will also soon have a rebel. Will show and tell then.


The only thing i ever hear people moan about with a rebel mod is how stiff their buttons are to the degree they sometimes even contact Rebel believing it's a fault and isolated to their device. It's not a fault but how they all are which i personally like, no chance of it firing or altering wattage etc by accident!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (13/10/19)

Timwis said:


> The only thing i ever hear people moan about with a rebel mod is how stiff their buttons are to the degree they sometimes even contact Rebel believing it's a fault and isolated to their device. It's not a fault but how they all are which i personally like, no chance of it firing or altering wattage etc by accident!



Everytime you buy a new mod, you have to adapt to how that mod is working. I'm used to that. I'll soon get used to how the Rebel works. Can't wait. Almost time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (13/10/19)

zadiac said:


> Everytime you buy a new mod, you have to adapt to how that mod is working. I'm used to that. I'll soon get used to how the Rebel works. Can't wait. Almost time.


Which Rebel Mod have you gone for and what colour?


----------



## Halfdaft (14/10/19)

@zadiac @Gringo where did you guys pick these up?


----------



## zadiac (14/10/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> @zadiac @Gringo where did you guys pick these up?



https://www.esauce.co.uk/

I still have to order mine. Waiting for a friend to make up his mind, then we order together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (15/10/19)

zadiac said:


> https://www.esauce.co.uk/
> 
> I still have to order mine. Waiting for a friend to make up his mind, then we order together.



Seen this, it's world wide free shipping which could save you guys some cash

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (15/10/19)

Jengz said:


> Seen this, it's world wide free shipping which could save you guys some cash
> View attachment 180303



Yes. Already did a mock order. We're getting free shipping to UK, and a friend is bringing it in with him beginning of November. We're not in a hurry.


----------



## Gringo (15/10/19)

zadiac said:


> Yes. Already did a mock order. We're getting free shipping to UK, and a friend is bringing it in with him beginning of November. We're not in a hurry.


Great.... dont forget, if you getting the 75c jai H ... it uses 20650 batteries. As you mate the bring you a set. Sadly im using mine with 18650... as i can not find any in SA. and one cannot ship them.so im stuffed till i travel again and hopefully get some over the waters.


----------



## CJB85 (15/10/19)

@Jai Haze today I am doing a review of a device I was SENT for the purposes of the review... wink wink, nudge nudge...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

